# Motherboard standoffs



## bdrem1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi, I am looking for a wholesale supplier for Motherboard standoffs. 500 - 1000 case quantity. Thanks for any help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this one advertises a wholesale division
http://www.rogerssystems.com/store/category.cfm?Category=189


----------



## bdrem1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------

